# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Αγορα κινεζικου κινητου

## kostas2005

Παιδια καλημερα, εχει αγορασει κανεις απο το   σιτε  αυτο?
www.chinavasion.com

----------


## brs_19

απ οτι ειδα πλαστικουρες ειναι. το πολυ πολυ να σου μεινει το μισο στο χερι (στν καλυτερη) ενω στν χειροτερη θα μπορουσε να κανει μπαμ στα χερια σου. δν ακους τι λενε???

----------


## stergeol

Εγώ φίλε μ έχω 5 μήνες  κινέζικο κινητό και είναι μια χαρα 
δεν έχει πα8ει τπτ
Τώρα για το SAR 8α σε γελάσω.......... αλλα πιστεύω πώς το δεν το έχουν παραλείψει ......

----------


## billtech

και εγω που το εχω το κινητο που πηρα απο αυτη τη σελιδα εδω και κατι μηνες παιζει μια χαρα...
τωρα τι λενε για τα κινεζικα εμενα δεν με νοιαζει..δεν με πειραζι να χαλασω λιγα λεφτα να παρω κατι φτηνω παρα να δωσω ενα σωρω να παρο κατι ακριβω φιρμας και να παθει κατι και πανε ολα.
ειχα παρει ενα pda γνωστης εταιριας και χαλασε πολυ γρηγορα και λεει θελουν ενα σωρω να φτιαχτει και το παρατησα.γιαυτο πια..κινεζικα και φτηνα.

----------


## jimk

billtech πως το πληρωσες με paypal? μεταφορικα εχει?τελωνειο?

----------


## dbsjro

κ γω ακουσα καλα λογια απο 2 ατομα στην δουλεια
(Ο ενας βεβαια τωρα πηρε αφου το εψαξε κ ο αλλος το εχει λιγο καιρο)

----------


## billtech

με καρτα πληρωσα.οχι paypal νομιζω. δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
το κακο ειναι στο τελωνειο.
μεταφορικα σου λεει η σελιδα ποσο ειναι αναλογα με αυτα που περνεις.
τελωνειο ομως ειχα προβλημα...η παραγγελεια ηταν 700ευρω. κατι κινητα(δικο μου και των φιλων μου) κατι αλλα πραγματακια...και στη παραγγελεια οι κινεζοι εγραψαν 300ευρω για να εχουμε εμεις λιγο τελωνειο και αυτοι να δηλωσουν μαλλον ποιο λιγα στην αντιστιχη δικια τους εφορια.
τελοςπαντων ηρθαν και ζητησαν στο Βενιζελος 100ευρω εκτελωνιστικα.
και 100 ευρω ο εκτελονιστης.αν ειχαμε δικο μας εκτελονιστη δεν θα πληρωναμε τοσα.
η μεταφορικη ειναι η dhl νομιζω.

----------


## dj_mike

μπικα στο site αυτο και μου αρεσαν πολυ τα κινιτα και ειδικα οι τιμες τους και σκεφτομαι να αγορασω και εγω. Αυτο ομως που με προβληματιζει ειναι η ακτινοβολια τους εχουν ελεγθει οπως ολα τα αλλα κινητα? μηπως εχουν μεγαλη ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια δεν εχουν περασει επιτυχως ελεγχους και γι αυτο εχουν τοσο χαμηλη τιμη?

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου και εμενα πριν το κανω η μονη σκεψη μου ηταν αυτη που εχεις εσυ τωρα.
ομως αν σκεφτεις τι περναμε καθε μερα.τι τρωμε τι ακτινοβολιες υπαρχουν γυρω μας και ολα αυτα...συν τα φτηνα εργατικα στη κινα.συν το οτι θελουν οι κινεζοι να προωθησουν τα προιοντα τους κερδιζοντας παραλληλα αξιοπιστια τοτε θα δεις οτι αξιζει να το δοκιμασεις.εγω το πηρα.πηρα και ενα bloutooth και το δουλευω ετσι.αφου και τα bloutooth τους εχουν πολυ χαμηλες τιμες.
παιδια ενα πραγμα να ξερετε.μην κοιταξετε να παρετε κινητο που να εχει ελληνικα.γιατι τα ελληνικα τους ειναι χαλια.καλυτερα παρτε ενα που να μην εχει ελληνικα και να εχει καλυτερα πραγματα πανω του.βεβαια αμα δεν εχει ελληνικα δεν ξερω αν σου στειλουν ενα μυνημα στα ελληνικα αν θα τα διαβασει η οχι.

----------


## kalamaria

ενδιαφερον pay-pal ισχυει? :Confused1:

----------


## soulhealer

ένα χρόνο τώρα που παίρνουμε πράγματα από τον τύπο μας έχουν βγεί άψογα.. και όχι μόνο κινητά..
και ναι έχει paypal ή μέσω τραπέζης
http://support.chinavasion.com/index...kbarticleid=96

----------


## ^Active^

Και εγω αγοραζω απο εκει αρκετα συχνα με paypal χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
Αν η παραγγελια σου ειναι μικρη καλυτερα να στο στειλουν με Airmail ετσι γλιτωνεις και τελωνειο. Τα προιοντα τους ειναι μια χαρα .

----------


## aeonios

Και εγώ έχω αγοράσει τρεις φορές από τον chinavasion( και κάποιους άλλους παρεμφερείς που έχουν gadgets και που έχουν paypal) και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Το chinavasion το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.
Φροντίζω οι παραγγελίες μου να είναι μικρότερες των 100Ε...

----------


## hukgys

και εγώ έχω αγοράσει 3 φορές 
ένα κινήτο τη κάθε φορά  :Rolleyes:  όχι για μένα 
και πλήρωσα όλες με paypal    
απο τη  www.chinavasion.com

----------


## Amanteous

> Παιδια καλημερα, εχει αγορασει κανεις απο το   σιτε  αυτο?
> www.chinavasion.com



έχω κάνει αρκέτες αγορές και έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένος.... κάνουν την δουλειά που λένε ούτε λιγότερα ούτε κάτι παραπάνω!!! Και κινητό έχω πάρει και είναι κομπλέ!!

----------


## Phatt

Επειδη ειμαι στο ψησιμο και γω γιατι μου χρειαζεται κινητο με 2 sim.Πως διαλεγεις απο πια καρτα θα καλεσεις;

----------


## billtech

δουλευουν ταυτοχρονα και εχει δυο πληκτρα για κληση η sim1 η sim2.
και στα μυνηματα σε ρωταει απο ποια sim θα στειλεις.

----------


## Phatt

Το μονο που μενει ειναι να βρω τροπο να περασω τα τηλεφωνα μου απο το Νokia σε αυτο...Τοτε το πηρα αμεσως!

----------


## billtech

εχει τροπο. εγω το εκανα....θελει 2 προγραμματα..το νοκια σουιτ για να παρεις απο το κινητο σου τις επαφες και με ενα αλλο για να κανεις την αλλη μετακινηση..αμα θες να το ψαξω να βρω το ονομα του.εμενα με πεδεψε λιγακι.

----------


## radiotimes

Εγω ειχα παραγγειλει 3 πραματακια απο κει.Ενα κινητο με δυο sim που ποτε δεν επαιξε σαν κινητο γιατι ειχε προβλημα απο αρχης παιζει μονο η tv.Επισης ενα εξωτερικο κουτι media player για 2,5σαρη σκληρο που ουτε κι αυτο επαιξε εξ' αρχης.Ειχε προβλημα στην τροφοδοσια.Και ενα DVD Player αυτοκινητου που αυτο ευτυχως παιζει μια χαρα.Ενα στα τρια.Και πληρωσα και 40€ μεταΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΠΙΣΩ.Ακομα τα κλαιω!!!!!Απο τοτε μονο απο dealextreme και e-bay!!!

----------


## billtech

μπορεις να τα γυρισεις.
αμα επικοινωνουσες μαζι τους θα σου εστελναν RMA και θα τα εστελνες.

----------


## radiotimes

Το εκανα μιλησα αρκετες φορες μαζι τους μου στειλανε RMA το εφτιαξα εστειλα καποιον δικο μου στο ταχυδρομειο και το προβλημα ηταν οτι οι Κινεζοι εχουν λεει τον Παραληπτη αριστερα στο φακελο και οχι δεξια οπως εμεις.Και αφου τα αλλαξανε οπως ειπαν αυτοι εφυγε το δεμα και αντι για Κινα ηρθε....   Σπιτι μου μερικες μερες μετα!!!!! :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## billtech

κατι δεν παει καλα.....
κατι λαθος στο δικο σου ταχυρδομειο εγινε....
δεν μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο οπως λες....κατι δεν παει καλα...

----------


## jimk

τι ειναι το rma?

----------


## kalamaria

> με καρτα πληρωσα.οχι paypal νομιζω. δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.
> το κακο ειναι στο τελωνειο.
> μεταφορικα σου λεει η σελιδα ποσο ειναι αναλογα με αυτα που περνεις.
> τελωνειο ομως ειχα προβλημα...η παραγγελεια ηταν 700ευρω. κατι κινητα(δικο μου και των φιλων μου) κατι αλλα πραγματακια...και στη παραγγελεια οι κινεζοι εγραψαν 300ευρω για να εχουμε εμεις λιγο τελωνειο και αυτοι να δηλωσουν μαλλον ποιο λιγα στην αντιστιχη δικια τους εφορια.
> τελοςπαντων ηρθαν και ζητησαν στο Βενιζελος 100ευρω εκτελωνιστικα.
> και 100 ευρω ο εκτελονιστης.αν ειχαμε δικο μας εκτελονιστη δεν θα πληρωναμε τοσα.
> η μεταφορικη ειναι η dhl νομιζω.



αν το εβαζες με το ταχυδρομειο ισως να μην πληρωνες τιποτα 
εγω πηρα μια πηγη 2din και πληρωσα μονο 3 ευρω στο ταχυδρομειο

----------


## billtech

δεν ειχε ταχυδρομειο τοτε που παραγγειλα εγω....δεν ξερω τωρα. τοτε η DHL και αλλες μεταφορικες ηταν και η πιο φτητη ηταν η DHL.

----------

